# Bravington's Renown



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

I'm trying to date a working, gold-cased gents watch, marked on the face as 'Bravington's Renown' and 'Non-magnetic'.

The case is a Dennison, marked inside as '12325 Dennison; Made in England; A.L.D 261744', and is hallmarked, although I can't read the mark itself.

The movement is marked variously, 'Bravington' (on a moving wheel), and 'Swiss Made' (on the movement edge). The movement is also marked '15 jewels'; '1057' (in an etched box); 'Shock-Absorber'; and 'H-274xxx' (might be ...682 or ...888).

I'm not a watch expert, but these are the marks I found on first inspection. Any ideas?

Thanks for your help.

Leslie


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bravingtons was a High Street jewellery chain, like H Samuel and others. Quite often these chains would have items made up by the Swiss makers to their specifications.

If you can manage to post a picture, someone may well be able to ID the possible maker, although it is a long shot!

:weed:


----------



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks. I can't seem to upload actual photographs using the 'Image' button, so I'm pasting two links into this text. They go to photos on Flickr. I hope someone can recognise the mechanism.

http://www.flickr.co...ltm/9713373359/

http://www.flickr.co...ltm/9713374241/


----------

